# Hot tub disconnect



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Ive always stayed away from pools etc but Ill do it as part of a larger project. In this case the house has a bump out addition where the hot tub will be located outside. I dont have the 5 foot disconnect space given the width of the add on but I can locate it just around the corner and since the tub will be 4 feet off the house it is clearly visible where you stand.
My issue is you cannot see the disconnect from the hot tub itself if we do this. Code compliant or no?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

is it a 1 family dwelling. if so read last sentence of 680.41 "this requirement shall not apply to one-family dwellings." 2017 NEC

i still recommend the disconnect though

if it's not one family, it is supposed to be in sight of the hot tub, can you see the switch from the hot tub, hot tub from the switch? it doesn't say visible from the entire hot tub. seems like a grey area. maybe you can put a sign on the wall you can see from the entire hot tub that says hot tub emergency shutoff and have an arrow pointing in direction of switch


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It must in sight regardless of whether it is in a residence or not... It's a motor so the disconnect must be at least 5' away and not more than 50" and be within sight.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

I can see the hot tub from the disconnect easily, its right on the corner but cannot see the disconnect from the hot tub which is my moral dilemma


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

No dilemna at all, you need to be able to see the disconnect from the equipment, not the other way around.



> *680.13 Maintenance Disconnecting Means.* One or more
> means to simultaneously disconnect all ungrounded conductors
> shall be provided for all utilization equipment other than
> lighting. Each means shall be readily accessible and within sight
> ...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why does the disconnect have to be within eyesight if it's lockable?


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

99cents said:


> Why does the disconnect have to be within eyesight if it's lockable?


I'll take a swing.

A lockable disco is for maintenance; a disco with in LOS is for "oh sh!t" scenarios.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you are working on the tub and someone turns the disconnect on then you will get hurt. I had one inspector insist that I install the disconnect under the tub with the motors so that it would be visible while your head was in there working.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If you are working on the tub and someone turns the disconnect on then you will get hurt. I had one inspector insist that I install the disconnect under the tub with the motors so that it would be visible while your head was in there working.


That's quite a request. Did you comply?

Here's why I don't like that. As an electrician I prefer not to open panels to equipment such as hot tubs, condensers, appliances, ect. Of course as a service guy I have to be accommodating to customers. 

I tend to think of a disconnect as the dividing line between my profession and someone elses.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

I get it now guys thanks, I get hung up on small things like this occasionally. Told mr customer to move the dang tub 5 ft from the building just now


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

680.13 could be a switch down in the compartment with the motor and heater


----------

